# Retroarch Reicast core Gameshark code conversion



## possom2009 (Sep 2, 2018)

Figured I'd put something I discovered here. The new Retroarch, 1.7.4, allows you to create your own codes. Which is great and all, but I thought I might try to convert codes to work with this new cheat format.

It was actually easy to do, and the new format looks like this:

cheat0_address = "1718718"
cheat0_address_bit_position = "255"
cheat0_big_endian = "false"
cheat0_cheat_type = "1"
cheat0_desc = "no bleeding"
cheat0_enable = "true"
cheat0_handler = "1"
cheat0_memory_search_size = "4"
cheat0_rumble_port = "0"
cheat0_rumble_primary_duration = "0"
cheat0_rumble_primary_strength = "0"
cheat0_rumble_secondary_duration = "0"
cheat0_rumble_secondary_strength = "0"
cheat0_rumble_type = "0"
cheat0_rumble_value = "0"
cheat0_value = "0"


Now, this is the Never Bleed code, 011A39BE 000000000, from Illbleed v1.002, but converted to decimal.

So what you need to do is remove the first two digits so it looks like this: 1A39BE

Now open Windows calculator and click the button next to standard, the click programmer, click hex, then type in 1A39BE. Next to DEC is the converted code, which should look like this: 1718718. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## willjay (Mar 12, 2019)

possom2009 said:


> Figured I'd put something I discovered here. The new Retroarch, 1.7.4, allows you to create your own codes. Which is great and all, but I thought I might try to convert codes to work with this new cheat format.
> 
> It was actually easy to do, and the new format looks like this:
> 
> ...



Hey dude!!!I know this is an old topic, but ...I'm trying to convert some Widescreen Dreamcast Hacks that I found in Segaretro site.
But I do not see a good result.See for example Soulcalibur Hack code: 02266C28 3F400000
Delete the first 2 digits and receive this 266C28
Converted to DEC we have this 2518056.

So...

EX1:

cheat0_address = "‭2518056‬"
cheat0_address_bit_position = "255"
cheat0_big_endian = "false"
cheat0_cheat_type = "1"
cheat0_desc = "no bleeding"
cheat0_enable = "true"
cheat0_handler = "1"
cheat0_memory_search_size = "4"
cheat0_rumble_port = "0"
cheat0_rumble_primary_duration = "0"
cheat0_rumble_primary_strength = "0"
cheat0_rumble_secondary_duration = "0"
cheat0_rumble_secondary_strength = "0"
cheat0_rumble_type = "0"
cheat0_rumble_value = "0"
cheat0_value = "3F400000"

This don't work !!!

I try to convert the value "3F400000" to DEC to and got ‭"1061158912‬" as result.

EX2:

cheat0_address = "‭2518056‬"
cheat0_address_bit_position = "255"
cheat0_big_endian = "false"
cheat0_cheat_type = "1"
cheat0_desc = "no bleeding"
cheat0_enable = "true"
cheat0_handler = "1"
cheat0_memory_search_size = "4"
cheat0_rumble_port = "0"
cheat0_rumble_primary_duration = "0"
cheat0_rumble_primary_strength = "0"
cheat0_rumble_secondary_duration = "0"
cheat0_rumble_secondary_strength = "0"
cheat0_rumble_type = "0"
cheat0_rumble_value = "0"
cheat0_value = "1061158912‬"

This don't work too ....

Can you help me with this issue ???
I don't know what i'm doing wrong!


----------



## Marcelo20XX (Apr 8, 2019)

You need to correct the following lines:

//must be in decimal
cheat0_address = "2518056‬"
//you got it wrong here
cheat0_address_bit_position = "0"
//also put a new description
cheat0_desc = "Widescreen"
//is enable or not?
cheat0_enable = "true"
//always use Retroarch for the handler aka leave it at 1
cheat0_handler = "1"
//this is the critical part, this value makes the cheat to write 4bytes
cheat0_memory_search_size = "5"
//also must be in decimal
cheat0_value = "1061158912"
//number of active cheats, this line here make your cheat appear on the list
cheats = "1"


----------

